# Achensee



## Angler2004 (24. Juli 2004)

hi leute,
ich fahre dieses jahr wie immer an den achensee in tirol.
ich hab letztes jahr dort zum ersten mal geangelt.
ich wollte fragen wo ich am besten auf hecht vom land spinnen kann?

petri heil micha


----------



## rob (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Achensee*

wünsch dir auch einen schönen urlaub!
leider kenn ich den see nicht,am besten fragst du bei der kartenausgabe.
viel glück und grosse hechte...
lg rob#h


----------



## Nese54 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Achensee*

Hallo zusammen,

war jemand in den letzten paar Tagen am Achensee? Werde in 2 Wochen für 3 Tage mein Glück auf Hecht und Seeforelle probieren. Vor allem bei der Seeforelle würde mich interessieren, ob in den letzten paar Tagen etwas gefangen wurde beim Schleppen und in welcher Tiefe. 

Danke schon mal im Voraus
VG
Uli


----------

